# aftermarket rip fences



## hawkvtx (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, newbie here. I recently decided to try my hand at woodworking and bought a Delta model 36-6022 10" portable table saw. It's a Home Depot exclusive and got a great deal on it on black Friday. From my limited experience it seems the saw itself is topnotch especially for a beginner but the fence has been a little janky. Doesn't seem to want to align without some fiddling and I've adjusted and readjusted it using the adjustments on the fence. Also the pin that holds the lever in place wants to come out after about an hour of use. Now the little mechanism that holds the tension rod to the lever has broken. I'm sure it would be covered under warranty and have spoken to Delta's customer service about it but is there an aftermarket fence out there that's compatible to this saw that's better than the stock fence and not too pricey? 
Any replies appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I would takje your fence back ....*

Take the fence back to the store and see if they will change it out on warranty OR test it on the other saws in the store to see if it is interchangeable. OR take a fence off the other saws and see if they fit on the display model of your saw. You have to do this in person, since there is no way other than first hand experience to know which fence fits and which fence won't 

There are other similar saws in this link:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-10...able-Saw-with-Folding-Stand-36-6022/207186501


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Most aftermarket fences will not fit on your saw and are probably worth more than the saw. Talk to Home Depot and either get another saw or another fence while it is still under warranty as those problems should not be happening.


----------



## dustboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Misaligned fences cause kickback! Return it, spend a little more money on a replacement. Whatever you get it will be cheaper than an emergency room trip. 

Delta ain't what it used to be. Look at Bosch and Dewalt. Better yet move up to a contractor saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkvtx (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the tips guys. Update, I have contacted Delta and I'll let everyone know what their solution is once this is resolved. Should I decide on an alternative route I'll post that up too.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

FrankC said:


> Most aftermarket fences will not fit on your saw and are probably worth more than the saw. Talk to Home Depot and either get another saw or another fence while it is still under warranty as those problems should not be happening.


FrankC hit it right on the head, My first saw was a similar Delta motorized benchtop saw and while the motor was adequate the fence was made of thin sheet metal and would not hold tightly or even align properly. Return it if possible and at a minimum get a Dewalt or Bosch benchtop saw. Much better quality than the Delta not to mention the difficulty in getting Delta parts. Also invest in a high quality *Thin kerf* blade such as Forrest, etc. It will require less power to run than the full kerf sized and should you upgrade your saw in the future you can still use the blade. Oh, and another negative of the Delta saw is that is has a non-standard miter saw slot so no accessories such as feather boards will fit it.

Ooops-I didn't see that dustboy already recommended the Dewalt and Bosch saws. By all means if you have room for a contractor or bigger saw get that instead but bear in mind even with a bigger saw cutting full sized sheets of plywood is still not easy.


----------



## hawkvtx (Jan 24, 2017)

Just a follow up for anyone that's interested. Delta replaced the fence promptly with no hassle. It did however take a phone call to customer service to get the ball rolling. I had followed their instructions for a warranty replacement on their website but after a week with no reply from them I called customer service and they took care of it right away. Had the new fence in about 3 days. So kudos to them.


----------

